# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  (المحاضرة الأولى )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مقـــدمة 
ما المقصود بالقانون الجنائي ؟ هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تحدد الأفعال المجرمة والعقوبات المقررة لها، كما تبين أصول إجراءات تتبع المتهم وضبطه ومحاكمته وتنفيذ العقوبة بحقه. يتشكل القانون الجنائي من نوعين من القواعد الأول قواعد موضوعية تسمي بقانون العقوبات أما النوع الثاني فهو القواعد الإجرائية وتسمي بقانون الإجراءات الجزائية. وسوف نقصر دراستنا هنا علي قانون العقوبات حيث يشمل قسمين الأول القسم العام ويضم الأحكام العامة التي تنطبق علي جميع الجرائم دون تحديد أما القسم الثاني وهو محل دراستنا فهو (القسم الخاص) ويشمل تحديد الجرائم والعقوبات كما يبين أركان كل جريمة على حدا والعقوبة المقررة لها والظروف التي قد تخفف أو تشدد العقوبة.


ولما كانت  الشريعة الإسلامية هي أساس النظام في المملكة العربية السعودية وهي المصدر التي يستقي منه القانون الجنائي في المملكة أحكامه. فإنه يثار التساؤل عن تقسيم الجرائم في الشريعة الإسلامية وللإجابة علي هذا السؤال يمكن تقسيم الجرائم إلى قسمين:

 أولاً_ جرائم مقدرة : وتنقسم إلى نوعين الأول : جرائم الحدود ويقصد بها "محظورات شرعية زجر الله عنها بعقوبة مقدرة تجب حقا لله تعالي". وجرائم الحدود تقع اعتداء علي المصلحة العامة ومن ثم لا يجوز تخفضيها أو زيادتها أو العفو عنها. وجرائم الحدود محددة علي سبيل الحصر وهم سبعة جرائم 1- السرقة 2- قطع الطريق (الحرابة) 3- الزنا 4- القذف 5- شرب الخمر 6- البغي 7- الردة. أما النوع الثاني من الجرائم المقدرة فهو جرائم القصاص أو الدية ويقصد بها ""عقوبة مقدرة سلفا من الشارع تجب حقا للأفراد". والقصاص يتعلق بجريمة القتل أو قطع الأطراف ونظرا لأنه يقع اعتداء علي حق الفرد وليس المجتمع فيمكن أن تحل الدية محل القصاص وذلك بشرط أن يعفو ولي الدم.


ثانياً_ جرائم غير مقدرة :  وتتمثل في التعزير ويقصد به: "عقوبة غير مقدرة تجب حقا لله تعالي أو لآدمي، في كل معصية ليس فيها حد ولا قصاص ولا كفارة". سوف نتناول تفصيلا بعض الجرائم التي صدرت عن المنظم السعودي وهي ( جريمة الرشوة – جريمة التزوير – جريمة اختلاس المال العام – جرائم الشيك )

----------


## sarah

:Wavey: 

الله يعطيك العافيه يا دكتورة 

على هذا الشرح الوافي ما قصرتي

----------


## Haifa

شكرا يا دكتوره ما تقصرين
جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Rtosh

د/ شيماء
يعطيك الف عافيه  =)

----------


## شذا.ش

مشكوره يادكتورة الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## AroOosha

يسـلموو دكتوره
يعطيك الف عافيـه

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

جزيت كل الخير يا دكتورة شيماء

----------

